# Anybody know what a muddler is? Mudder?



## angboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody know what a muddler is? Mudder should know, shouldn't he? Well I didn't know what one was until a coworker educated me about them, but they're used as a bartending implement for crushing things. If you want to learn more, here's a link that tells about it:

http://www.drinkboy.com/BarTools/Muddler.html

Anyway, my coworker wanted to know if a muddler could be turned, so he brought me in one to see and it did indeed look like it had been turned. So I made him these two muddlers, with the helpeful assistance from dad in making me the glued up blanks. For size perspective, they're about 8-10 inches long.


----------



## clewless (Jan 4, 2007)

Ang, make them a few inches longer and you've made a Scottish spurtle.[]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 5, 2007)

There are some other, similarly shaped objects as well Joe, but I won't mention those in "polite" company.

Angela, the muddlers look pretty cool...aren't they used in Mojitos and the like to crush the mint?  Mojitos are popular drinks right now, so I bet these will be good sellers!
----
Okay, after visiting drinkboy, I see that the muddler market must already be pretty heated - you can pick up hardwood muddlers for $1.75 from http://www.instawares.com/muddler-wood-8.wmd-8.0.7.htm - I hope your friend paid you more than that for all your hard work Angela!!!


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice job.  Makes me think of a short night stick.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 5, 2007)

CHEEERS. The muddlers look good and very functional. So when are you going to make a 'dibbler'[?]

-Peter-[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />There are some other, similarly shaped objects as well Joe, but I won't mention those in "polite" company.



I will!

They look like little baseball bats to me! []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 5, 2007)

They have been known to leave the bars and become effective truncheons outside. I have one (a muddler) made from lignum vitae that is very old. It used to stay within easy reach under my car seat.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 5, 2007)

When alcohol was my monster I drank Vodka straight from the freezer. Would down a quart every other day. Now that I know the monster and do my very best to keep it under control my drink of choice is Gin and tonic with a bit of lime juice. One or two is all I ever let myself have because I know too well what can happen if the monster gets loose.

Actually, the name comes from two sources.... I used to race mud trucks and...


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2007)

Guinness needs nothing crushed. Do the right thing.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 5, 2007)

> Guinness needs nothing crushed. Do the right thing.



BUT....  That little white ball inside the can that was filled with nitrogen just begs to be taken out and smacked with a small bat!![][]

Heck, after a few Guinnesses, it might be REALLY fun!!  [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />There are some other, similarly shaped objects as well Joe, but I won't mention those in "polite" company.



Jim, that's exactly what I thought when I saw who posted them.[}][:0]

Sorry, Ang, I couldn't help it.[] Those look quite nice! Kinda like long pestles.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice.  buzz did a nice job on the glue ups also.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like the fruit in my Old Fashion "Muddled". []


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 6, 2007)

Angela,
As a former bouncer (who never used "implements"), the first thought that came to my mind was this:  "I'll bet they have an alternative use for bartenders".  Right there with Eric's comment.  Those are pretty cool.  I worked in 9 bars in my younger years and never saw one of those.  They mostly used blenders for that kind of thing.

I like the laminations too.
Rob


----------



## angboy (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Billy, what are you saying about me? [:0][:0] I have NO idea what Jim is referring to! I know nothing of such things... [][]

P.S. Should I add these to my Larry Flint line? [:X][:X]


----------



## angboy (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Angela,
> As a former bouncer (who never used "implements"), the first thought that came to my mind was this:  "I'll bet they have an alternative use for bartenders".  Right there with Eric's comment.  Those are pretty cool.  I worked in 9 bars in my younger years and never saw one of those.  They mostly used blenders for that kind of thing.
> 
> ...



The person that they're going to already promised he wouldn't use them to beat anybody. I don't want to be an accessory to anything.

On a serious note, I kind of get the impression these mojito drinks are one of the latest trends among the recent maritini loving crowd, and using these to mix them up probably just looks more fashionable than a blender or other typical bra tools.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 6, 2007)

Peter,
If you must ask, you're too young to know[}][}]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 6, 2007)

Ang,
Since MY mind doesn't travel in such circles, only comment I have is nice, verry verry nice..


----------



## angboy (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------

